# Meine Musik



## diecheckernudel (20. März 2014)

So ich wollte euch mal meine eigenproduzierte Musik etwas näherbringen...
Würde mich über ein Feedback und Anregungen freuen 

Soundcloud
Mixcloud


----------



## Erok (20. März 2014)

Lass mich raten.... Paul van Dyk, Sven Väth, Westbam und die Love-Parade zu Zeiten, als sie noch Berlin nieder tanzte, prägten Dich ? 

Hört sich auf jedenfall gut an, und das schreibt Dir jemand, der eigentlich eher der Punkrocker ist, aber die ein oder andere Loveparade und Frankfurter Tunnel-Rave`s mitgemacht hat 

Mir gefällts auf jedenfall 

Greetz Erok


----------



## diecheckernudel (20. März 2014)

Danke 
Ja auch wenn ich da noch sehr sehr jung war, gehört hatte ich sowas damals auf jeden Fall.
Vielleicht sagt dir Schiller etwas, das habe ich immmer rauf und runter gehört.

Aber auch aktuelle elektronische Musik kann sehr vielfältig und ansprechend sein.
Nur wenn es dann nach 1-2 Jahren auf einmal im Radio läuft (Bsp. One Day, Animals, etc.), kann ich mir das nicht mehr anhören.


----------

